# SS 23.04.22 - Glazunov #2



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Alexander Glazunov (1865-1936)*

*Symphony no. 2 in F Sharp minor, op. 16*

I. Andante maestoso - Allegro
II. Andante
III. Scherzo: Allegro vivace
IV. Finale: Allegro

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

We'll go back to Glazunov this week for his Symphony no. 2. This very attractive work was dedicated to the memory of Franz Liszt. Despite this it couldn't sound more Russian. A major influence was Borodin's second symphony. Written in 1886, Glazunov was only 21 when it was composed and shows his skill as an orchestrator. The very dynamic recording of Boris Khalkin and the Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra is well worth a listen but there are several recordings including the Naxos disc with Alexander Anissimov and the Moscow Symphony


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Glazunov: Symphony No. 2 & Concert Waltz No. 1

Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


My choice.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

A firm favourite with me from the above set which I can highly recommend


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'll go with Fedoseyev as well. That's a good consistent set!


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Serebrier is the only recording I have so Serebrier it will be.


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

USSR Ministry of Culture SO
Gennady Rozhdestvensky
1966


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Probably my favorite of all Glazunov symphonies. It has genuine, captivating drama and freshness, which I find are sometimes lacking in his later works.
I prefer Serebier, Fedoseyev is a bit too wild and wooly for me.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> Glazunov: Symphony No. 2 & Concert Waltz No. 1
> 
> Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi
> 
> ...


This one for me, too.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

My choice


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

A fine opportunity to reacquaint myself with this.

Polyansky recording here.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

SS 23.04.22 - Glazunov #2

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 2 in F sharp minor, Op. 16*
B_BC National Orchestra of Wales
Tadaaki Otaka_

A wonderful masterpiece by a 21 year old prodigy. I will probably spin Jarvi's recording later, possibly others as well.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

SS 23.04.22 - Glazunov #2

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 2 in F sharp minor, Op. 16*
_Bamberger Symphoniker
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: January 1983
Recording Venue: Kulturraum Dominikanerbau, Bamberg, Germany

I may as well play Järvi's recording!


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

need very little encouragement to listen to the Glazunov symphonies although my usual preference is for 4-7.......

so this morning listening to the Jarvi/Bamberg performance of the 2nd.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 2 in F-Sharp Minor, Op. 16*
_Moscow RTV Symphony Orchestra
Vladimir Fedoseyev_
Recorded: 2009

The Sunday Symphony continues with a favorite symphony. I prefer Otaka's performance the most.


----------

